# tritium vial into reflector



## pdanlights (Jun 6, 2015)

Any thoughts on the following?

I obtained some nice trit vials on a trip to the UK.
I want to open up the reflector of, say, my Fenix LD10 and glue the trit
vial inside, probably using a drop of clear epoxy.
The idea, of course, being to always be able to find the light in the dark.

But, I have not managed to dis-assemble the head of my LD10.
I would consider a different 1xAA clicky light if someone can recommend
one whose head could be dis-assembled and re-assembled.

Suggestions on either light or dis-assembly of the LD10??


----------



## jonwkng (Jun 26, 2015)

pdanlights said:


> I want to open up the reflector of, say, my Fenix LD10 and glue the trit
> vial inside, probably using a drop of clear epocy.
> Suggestions on either light or dis-assembly of the LD10??



Hi *pdanlights* :welcome:

Well, all stock lights can be disassembled... With various degrees of persuasion. It could get pretty frustrating depending on the generosity of Loctite use by the manufacturer. Plus a good chance of scratching or marring your light in the process.

Well, another issue is that there really isn't whole lot of space within the head of the LD10 to place your Trit vials. What sized Trit vials do you have? Between the XP-G dome and the reflector, I'm not sure there's enough clearance for 1.55x5mm vials. Generally, there's usually not much room to add Trits in stock reflector lights.


----------



## yoyoman (Jun 26, 2015)

Trits in a McGizmo Sun Drop






Trits in a ThruNite T10Ti
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-LBMEzvIHf8I/U7mezSU7DaI/AAAAAAAAC7w/PxY-fMPSvi4/s640/image.jpg

Just takes creativity


----------



## Str8stroke (Jun 26, 2015)

If you are talking about gluing right to the reflector its self and not around the LED, I have tried this to a cheap P60 drop in. The combo of glue and trits really screwed up the beam pattern. I was using some small trits too. Like 1x3mm or something like that. It worked, but the beam was funky looking. But, you may not care. Just a heads up.


----------



## jonwkng (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's what can be done if you have enough space to work with... For larger emitters, there may be enough room.





Six 1.55x5 vials in Norland61 in a Malkoff XP-G2 Drop-in in a 2D MagLite





Four 2x8 vials in Norland61 on a Jayrob Custom MT-G2 2D MagLite





Two flat Trits in Norland61 in a MBI Custom Ti Shorty


----------



## DrafterDan (Aug 20, 2015)

There's this fellow that posted a few shots (of his knees holding the light) of the LD10. It shows a good view of the business end.

I believe one of the vendors sells 1mm x 3mm tritium vials, they might fit. Are yours this size or larger?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uot-premium-Q5-quot-mod-Warning-picture-heavy


----------

